# Aldabra Pen latest Update



## muddoc

I haven't been on in a while, because snake egg season is in full swing, and it is eating my time up. But, I still have to find time to take care of my four legged reptiles. I have done some more work to my pen since my last post, and I thought I would show some of the work here.

First up is an elevated pic of the entire yard. I took this from a 12 foot ladder, so that I could get the whole thing in one pic. As a result, most of the plants aren't in as much detail as I would like, but maybe I am just too picky. At any rate, for my good, as well as my friends here, I labeled all of the plants (mostly, so that I can replace any after this winter if they die). I got a ton of help from the tort safe plants list in the food section, as well as the guy at the nursery that used to own Iguanas and planted their entire habitat. He was a huge help (Thanks Jason).







This is a pic of the progress on the house. I love this new roofing material. I still need to build the door, but that is coming soon. It still needs a bit more trim, and some more silicone to seal up the drafty cracks, as well as wind blown rain. After all of the trim and sealing is done, I will be painting the house.






Lastly, I wanted to seal all of the cracks in the cinder block wall, for the best chance at retaining heat, and thought of floating it like one would with sheetrock. So the best thing I could come up with was Stucco. This is what is known as Stucco scratch coat, and it was my first time doing something like this. It took about 20 minutes to get my technique right, but I finally caught on, and finished it up. I thought it came out pretty good.

p.s. This unseen stucco training was practice, as I want to do the entire front of the pen, so that it looks nicer from the house, when I am viewing the pen from the back patio.

Let me know what you think.






I think the next thing to happen now, with the exception of the door and cosmetic treatments to the house, and a bit of lawn trimming in the yard, will be running power out to the pen. This will be for heating purposes once winter gets here. Although, I still have plenty of time to get that done. Also, I am ordering spray foam insulation to do the inside of the framed walls in the house. That may actually be the next thing, but that is quick and easy.

Thanks for looking,


----------



## ticothetort2

That looks very good, awesome job! How long do you expect to have them in this pen before they grow into a new one?


----------



## Fernando

Wow very good job! I like it


----------



## coreyc

Top notch you did an awesome job they are going to love it [/u]


----------



## dmarcus

A lot of thought and work has gone into this enclosure. Are you going to cover the spray foam with something or leave it exposed since the torts can't reach it?


----------



## Jacob

Looks Amazing!
Great Job


----------



## johnnysd

that is one of the nicest looking enclosures i've seen. when mine are bigger i hope to be able to move over to concrete like that. keep sending more pictures its pictures like yours that i get ideas and inspiraton from


----------



## DixieParadise

Great job. I am planning putting stucco on the outside of enclosure as well. Just gives it a nice, neat appearance. Kind of like an adobe house of sort. I love your planc choices....


----------



## DeanS

Nice job Tim...but this is what it'll probably look like by mid-summer!


----------



## ticothetort2

Hahaha...nice photo shopping Dean!


----------



## muddoc

Thank you to everyone for the wonderful compliments. This has been a labor of love (maybe a bit more labor than love), but I am to a point where I can relax on the work end and do a bit more enjoying.



ticothetort2 said:


> That looks very good, awesome job! How long do you expect to have them in this pen before they grow into a new one?


I figure I have about 3 to 5 years before they need to move into the bigger pen that is yet to be completed.


dalano73 said:


> A lot of thought and work has gone into this enclosure. Are you going to cover the spray foam with something or leave it exposed since the torts can't reach it?


I was not planning on covering it, for the exact reason you mentioned.


johnnysd said:


> that is one of the nicest looking enclosures i've seen. when mine are bigger i hope to be able to move over to concrete like that. keep sending more pictures its pictures like yours that i get ideas and inspiraton from


Johhny,
I have included a link to the original thread that I had started. It has quite a few progress pictures from the construction to now. It still has more work, and I will definitely continue to post pics as more progress gets done.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Aldabra-Pen-Progress?pid=256789#pid256789


DeanS said:


> Nice job Tim...but this is what it'll probably look like by mid-summer!


Thanks a lot Dean. I almost split my side laughing at that picture. I am hoping it doesn't look like that, but if it does, I can only imagine that it will mean they really enjoy their home.


----------



## exoticsdr

Tim, 

I would ditch the lantana, it is toxic to dogs, cats, cattle, horses, goats, sheep....wouldn't chance my Aldabs if I were you. The enclosure looks great!


----------



## DeanS

muddoc said:


> Thank you to everyone for the wonderful compliments. This has been a labor of love (maybe a bit more labor than love), but I am to a point where I can relax on the work end and do a bit more enjoying.
> 
> 
> 
> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job Tim...but this is what it'll probably look like by mid-summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Dean. I almost split my side laughing at that picture. I am hoping it doesn't look like that, but if it does, I can only imagine that it will mean they really enjoy their home.
Click to expand...



I'm glad you laughed...because I sure wasn't trying to humiliate...or offend! It was just a shot at humor...and reality


----------



## DesertGrandma

I read your thread today beginning with the first ones you posted. Thanks so much for posting your progress shots. It was really enjoyable and educational as well. Good luck with raising your Aldabras and red foots.


----------



## muddoc

exoticsdr said:


> Tim,
> 
> I would ditch the lantana, it is toxic to dogs, cats, cattle, horses, goats, sheep....wouldn't chance my Aldabs if I were you. The enclosure looks great!



Thanks Todd. I will definitely have to pay attention to it. I will say that neither of my torts have shown any interest in it as of yet. I only put it in there, because a friend of mine that used to keep Iguanas said that his Iguanas loved it. While I am not a DVM, I made an assumption that if it was okay for another vegetarian reptile, it would be okay for the torts. If you have any other info on it, please share, as I would definitely be interested.

Thanks again,


----------



## DeanS

How about Ganzania instead of Lantana...it's edible for African species...so no reason Aldabs can't have a go! Plus, the flowers are gorgeous...like an African daisy.


----------



## lynnedit

I think The Tortoise Table ( http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/tortoise_home_1.asp ) lists Lantana as toxic, but sounds like your torts don't care about it. Might be good to replace, just in case?


----------



## muddoc

Thanks guys. I think I am going to remove it and look for a replacement.


----------



## exoticsdr

muddoc said:


> Thanks guys. I think I am going to remove it and look for a replacement.



It's a funny thing, how different species can utilize food sources that are toxic to other species....just don't want your torts to be our guinea pigs in this instance. If you are ever in my neck of the woods, would love to get together.

Doc


----------



## SnakeyeZ

Again, the enclosure is looking great.

Spray foam is awesome... we just spray foamed our closed in porch. What a difference!


----------



## muddoc

exoticsdr said:


> muddoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I think I am going to remove it and look for a replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a funny thing, how different species can utilize food sources that are toxic to other species....just don't want your torts to be our guinea pigs in this instance. If you are ever in my neck of the woods, would love to get together.
> 
> Doc
Click to expand...


Thanks Doc. I did remove the Lantana yesterday, and will be looking for a suitable replacement soon. I don't really want to take any chances either.

Where exactly is your neck of the woods? I ask because I work in the oilfield, and do travel to Houston quite regularly. So getting together is not completely out of the question. I be heading that way in June.


----------



## exoticsdr

muddoc said:


> exoticsdr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muddoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I think I am going to remove it and look for a replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a funny thing, how different species can utilize food sources that are toxic to other species....just don't want your torts to be our guinea pigs in this instance. If you are ever in my neck of the woods, would love to get together.
> 
> Doc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Doc. I did remove the Lantana yesterday, and will be looking for a suitable replacement soon. I don't really want to take any chances either.
> 
> Where exactly is your neck of the woods? I ask because I work in the oilfield, and do travel to Houston quite regularly. So getting together is not completely out of the question. I be heading that way in June.
Click to expand...


Kountze, TX..just north of Beaumont. Let me know.


Doc


----------



## lynnedit

As far as small shrubs, the above web site says Lavatera (says they like their flowers), Flowering Current (Ribes), Spiraea, Fushia (they have 'wild' perennial versions that come back every year), and you know about Rose, Hebe and Rose of Sharon.


----------



## muddoc

exoticsdr said:


> Kountze, TX..just north of Beaumont. Let me know.
> Doc


Thanks Doc. I'll let you know when I am coming through.



lynnedit said:


> As far as small shrubs, the above web site says Lavatera (says they like their flowers), Flowering Current (Ribes), Spiraea, Fushia (they have 'wild' perennial versions that come back every year), and you know about Rose, Hebe and Rose of Sharon.



Thanks Lynn. I am very busy this week with a reptile show coming up this weekend, but I will definitely find a replacement before the end of June.


----------

